# CD Burning problem with the fs

## ErPerilla

When I burn cds, it seems to go allright, but later when I try to muont the burned cd, I receive an error message that says:

#mount /mnt/grab/

mount: block device /dev/sr1 is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr1,

       or too many mounted file systems

I have the modules: ide-scsi, sg, sr_mod and scsi_mod loaded, and my cd writer is a Creative 6424. In the IDE bus I have the burner and the cdrom, one as sr0 and the other as sr1 in /dev. I paste my dmesg for you to read anything inetresting:

Linux version 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 (root@Jorge.Cuadri.com) (gcc version 2.95.3 20010315 (release)) #6 SMP Sun Jun 23 19:38:42 CEST 2002

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff3000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61424 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdd=ide-scsi

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1195.723 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 2351.10 BogoMIPS

Memory: 254584k/262080k available (2332k kernel code, 7112k reserved, 619k data, 268k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000, vendor = 2

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After vendor init, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000, vendor = 2

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After vendor init, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) processor stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.43 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1195.0430 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 265.0651 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 265651, slice: 132825

CPU0<T0:265648,T1:132816,D:7,S:132825,C:265651>

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb130, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 00:07.0

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00fbe60

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0xbe90, dseg 0xf0000

PnPBIOS: 14 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 14 recorded by driver

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16)

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12 (20020219) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with ACLs, DMAPI, realtime, quota, no debug enabled

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

aty128fb: Rage128 BIOS located at segment C00C0000

aty128fb: Rage128 Pro PF (AGP) [chip rev 0x1] 32M 128-bit SDR SGRAM (1:1)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

fb0: ATY Rage128 frame buffer device on PCI

Detected PS/2 Mouse Port.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

block: 480 slots per queue, batch=120

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 39

VP_IDE: detected chipset, but driver not compiled in!

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa000-0xa007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa008-0xa00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: ST330621A, ATA DISK drive

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1502, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: CREATIVECD-RW RW6424E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 58633344 sectors (30020 MB) w/1024KiB Cache, CHS=3649/255/63

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT133 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on VIA Apollo KT133 @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized r128 2.2.0 20010917 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 on VIA Apollo KT133 @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 2

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

es1371: version v0.30 time 19:40:17 Jun 23 2002

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:0b.0

es1371: found chip, vendor id 0x1274 device id 0x5880 revision 0x02

es1371: found es1371 rev 2 at io 0xbc00 irq 5

es1371: features: joystick 0x0

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: 0x8384:0x7609 (SigmaTel STAC9721/23)

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

evms: EVMS v1.0.1 initializing .... info level(5).

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(63,1) from "/dev/evms/hda1".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(63,2) from "/dev/evms/hda5".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(63,3) from "/dev/evms/hda6".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(63,4) from "/dev/evms/hda7".

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET4: Linux IPX 0.47 for NET4.0

IPX Portions Copyright (c) 1995 Caldera, Inc.

IPX Portions Copyright (c) 2000, 2001 Conectiva, Inc.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

XFS mounting filesystem ide0(3,6)

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 268k freed

Adding Swap: 208804k swap-space (priority -1)

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

grsec: time set by (hwclock:465) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (runscript.sh:29642) UID(0) EUID(0)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:07.3

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

00:0c.0: 3Com PCI 3c900 Cyclone 10Mbps TPO at 0xc000. Vers LK1.1.16

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 21:28:43 Jun 23 2002

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0c.0

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xa400, IRQ 11

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb.c: kmalloc IF ced27b60, numif 1

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x0

Product: USB UHCI Root Hub

SerialNumber: a400

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

hub.c: standalone hub

hub.c: ganged power switching

hub.c: global over-current protection

hub.c: Port indicators are not supported

hub.c: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub.c: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub.c: port removable status: RR

hub.c: local power source is good

hub.c: no over-current condition exists

hub.c: enabling power on all ports

usb.c: hub driver claimed interface ced27b60

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 1

usb.c: kusbd policy returned 0xfffffffe

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0c.0

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xa800, IRQ 11

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1 connection change

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 301, change 3, 1.5 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2 connection change

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 301, change 3, 1.5 Mb/s

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb.c: kmalloc IF ced27a40, numif 1

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x0

Product: USB UHCI Root Hub

SerialNumber: a800

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

hub.c: standalone hub

hub.c: ganged power switching

hub.c: global over-current protection

hub.c: Port indicators are not supported

hub.c: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub.c: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub.c: port removable status: RR

hub.c: local power source is good

hub.c: no over-current condition exists

hub.c: enabling power on all ports

usb.c: hub driver claimed interface ced27a40

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 1

usb.c: kusbd policy returned 0xfffffffe

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb.c: registered new driver usb_mouse

usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 301, change 2, 1.5 Mb/s

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: DVD-ROM SD-M1502  Rev: 1012

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: CREATIVE  Model: CD-RW RW6424E     Rev: 1.41

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 301, change 2, 1.5 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 301, change 2, 1.5 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 301, change 2, 1.5 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 303, change 0, 1.5 Mb/s

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/2, assigned device number 2

usb.c: kmalloc IF ced27520, numif 1

usb.c: skipped 1 class/vendor specific interface descriptors

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb.c: USB device number 2 default language ID 0x409

Manufacturer: Logitech

Product: USB Receiver

input0: Logitech USB Receiver on usb1:2.0

usb.c: usb_mouse driver claimed interface ced27520

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 2

usb.c: kusbd policy returned 0xfffffffe

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1 connection change

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2 connection change

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 2, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1 enable change, status 100

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 303, change 0, 1.5 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 2, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1 enable change, status 100

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 2, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2 enable change, status 100

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

VFS: Disk change detected on device sr(11,1)

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

I would thank very much any kind of help, because I can't get rid of this problem. Thank you all. Bye

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ErPerilla

Where do I have to enable Microsoft Joliet? In ther kernel? I think I did. I'll check.

Moreover, I burned the cds with kreatecd, with several different options relative to the filesystem, but all gave the same problem. More info: When I make: cdrecord --scanbus, I receive:

Cdrecord 1.11a23 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.23

Using libscg version 'schily-0.6'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'TOSHIBA ' 'DVD-ROM SD-M1502' '1012' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) 'CREATIVE' 'CD-RW RW6424E   ' '1.41' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

My /dev/srX devices point to /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/targetX/lun0/cd, and my sgX point to the same, but ended in "generic" instead of "cd". Ok, I hope there're some ideas. Thank you very much for your help. Ciao

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ErPerilla

I've tried: mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt/cd, but I still receive the same error message. 

¡Help, please! I'm desperated.

----------

